# Banshee Sounds?



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

http://www.owlpages.com/sounds.php

try the typical call of the common barn owl


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a site that was set up by a Haunt Forum member. Lots of good SFX. If asked for a password, enter "hauntforum" (no quotes).

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

That screech wasn't quite what I wanted, I guess that musical wailing rather than screaming.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about maybe finding one in a Scooby-Doo episode. Maybe on YouTube.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just played around a little with some of the laughs from Scooby Doo. The problem is they always have background music playing. Here's one I made that I played around with to show you what I mean:

*Banshee Laugh*


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's one called "soulwail.wav" - I think it's just what you're wanting. If you have Audacity you could bend the pitch up or down to make different laments:

http://www.student.uib.no/~st01369/filarkiv/lyder/soulwail.wav


----------

